# mei tai doesn't support infant's head, am I doing something wrong?



## joynsyde (Dec 1, 2009)

I just got this mei tai-style carrier, and I like how it is more convenient to get on and off than the industrially-made kind I have with buckles (I think that kind is called a soft structured carrier, but I'm not sure.)

The problem is, it doesn't support baby's head. The carrier I got has this curved top part that was advertised as a head support. But it actually just kind of makes a big wrinkle or flops backward; there's no support at all, except that I tied the strap behind baby's upper back, as high as I could get it. In these pictures he's sleeping, and I pushed his head forward. But when he's awake, he leans his head back, which I don't think is good...

Any advice??

Another concern I have is that maybe he'll outgrow this carrier pretty quickly. I didn't roll the bottom part to adjust for baby's size (he's 4 weeks old, about 10-1/2 lbs.), and his head is already sticking out of the carrier. Is that normal?

THanks?


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i think the mei tai style carriers are made for babies with head control -around 3-4 months. you would be better off now with a sling or moby type wrap.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Two things that may help-

Try to have the shoulder straps sit wider, not so close to your neck. This should make the top a bit less bunchy. To achieve this, pull the strap straight down behind your back before bringing it around to the front.

If there is still some room, take a burp cloth or small prefold cloth diaper and roll it up, then place it between the baby's head and the carrier. It should take up some of the extra room. Remember though it's good for the baby to have a little wiggle room for his head and neck especially when awake. Babywearing time counts as tummy time and is great for developing upper body strength.

Also, you really should tie the shoulder straps lower, both for your comfort and the baby's. Plus, if you tie lower (like above the baby's diaper) it will probably keep the straps sitting wider as well.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

He wont outgrow as quickly as you think - once he gets older, his legs will stick out the sides and go around you. I think clovergirl is right - tie the top straps a bit tighter and it should help pull out the slack on the top.


----------



## joynsyde (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, (sorry it took so long to reply.)

I have sloping shoulders, maybe it's my body shape.  I tried to make the straps a little wider, but I can't go too far or it makes me unable to raise my arms. Your suggestions did help, thank you; however, no matter what I try, that slack doesn't come out completely. Must be the way it's made. Msaybe when he's bigger it will fit better. I guess I need to accept the fact that there's no carrier that's 100% convenient and allows 100% freedom. They all have their pros and cons. At least this one is CUTE! 

Thanks again, gals, for your help!!


----------



## BusyMumof5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww, No advice just wanted to say how cute your MT is, and your baby of course!


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

right now you probably don't feel it, as you have a featherweight newborn on your hands, but give it a few pounds and that placement of the straps on your trapezoids is going to KILL. wear the straps on the bony part of your shoulders. yes, it feels a bit strange at first, and you definitely won't have a completely full range of motion, but it is much more comfortable for carrying a heavier baby. that mei tai is not really that great for such a tiny thing anyway... it looks quite wide across and should fit perfectly until the toddler years. as the baby gets older, less and less of their body needs to be contained in a carrier.

for now, i suspect you would find a stretchy wrap a more comfortable way of carrying your baby. you can buy one, or make one yourself from a length of nice solid jersey with a bit of spring (5 meters x 25-30 inches)


----------



## joynsyde (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmm. What's the point of wearing a carrier if you can't do anything once you're wearing it? Grr. I didn't get a wrap because the learning curve was too steep. I have 3 carriers now: a simple sling, a SSC, and this Mei Tai. We're out of money, and hubby won't be excited to hear that I want to try yet another style, so I have to make this one work. I wish I had someone nearby who could have let me try different carriers, give advice, adn so on, before I spent the money. C'est la vie.

Here's to hoping the Mei tai will work better when baby's a bit bigger! Cheers!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe find a baby wearing group near you to try on various carriers so you know what will fit.

THe Mei Tai needs to be tied at babies butt and the shoulders do need to be more on the shoulder not near your neck. The design may not be right for you. You might need to sell what you have and fund something that will fit.

Thebabywearer.com has resources for local baby wearing groups.


----------

